# Sona Situation...



## Y-de (Aug 30, 2019)

I’m not entirely sure how to describe my issue, but I’ll do my best. My current fursona is Wyler, a black cat. Sure I like him and there’s nothing wrong with his design, in my eyes, but I don’t feel a connection to him, you know? Many of you who have a fursona have a connection with the character or at least the character you like the most. How do I know what character is right for me? How do I create a fursona that I’d like to run around as without feeling so “meh” about him?


----------



## cerulean_blues (Aug 30, 2019)

That's kinda tough. Obviously, each person is going to feel differently about how you get connected with a 'sona. If I could give a tip, I'd think about things that define you, or that you would like to define you. For example, I've got a brightly coloured see snail for my sona. When I was doing the design, I had picked out a lot of images that resonated with me for the colour scheme, a species that I really brightens up my day when I see them, and thought about my love for the floaty feeling of swimming and moving with the flow. So I guess, maybe start with some images and things that you really relate to, and don't worry about the outcome while you do.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Aug 31, 2019)

Think about animals you like, and traits they have that you'd like to have, both in looks and personality.

Would you like to be taller, faster, stronger, cuter, fiercer, fluffier, more colorful, more athletic, more powerful, clawed, scaled, hooved?

And what characters or scenes in media have stuck with you?

Most furries consider their sonas to be ''me, but better'', so its usually meant to be an anthro animal version of yourself!

You could try some online fursona quizzes to get ideas!

I'm a squirrel because:

1. Love eating nuts!
2. Big fluffy huggable tail!
3. Claws for scratching!
4. Climbing the sides of trees would be nice to do!
5. Some of us can glide!
6. Bucktoothed and cute!
7. Love Conker and Bucky Squirrels, as well as the Redwall Squirrels!
8. The Squirrel scene in Sword in the Stone!

Took me close to 4 1 / 2 months to get my sona created and drawn, so don't be in a hurry!


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 1, 2019)

From what I've gathered a "good" sona to most people is a mixture of a satisfying design (Example: You like cats, design a cat that you like) and a lot of backstory. Or even simpler, their life being morphed into the sonas backstory. And bam, there's the connection. It's there, because your sona represents you.


----------



## lilyalpha123 (Sep 1, 2019)

you need someone who reflects your personality someone that clicks like a best friends so for me I have lily whos a very bubbly friendly girl but shes also cheeky silly and mischevious send me some pics and what your personality like and I could draw your sona in a few poses that reflect you to see if you click with it then like my pic here of lily being silly on reflects my silly mood right now


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 4, 2019)

There is no rush on creating a permanent fursona.  Experiment, just browse some of the art on FA and see what kind of stuff is out there, stuff that inspires you.
What kind of animals do you feel represent your own character


----------



## Kinare (Sep 5, 2019)

It's worth noting that not everyone HAS a fursona who is a furry, and as others have said there is no rush. Only about 10-11 months ago did I figure out my 'sona and I've been in the fandom for a few years.

How I figured mine out was first of all just deciding that I wanted a fursona. For a long time I didn't feel I needed one, I was just satisfied getting art of the male character I had and interacting with the community. Once I decided I wanted a sona, I knew I wanted one that had traits that I liked, not necessarily ones I had because I don't like myself much. For instance, she is strong and fearless, while one of my major flaws is my fear causing me to make bad decisions. I like cats a lot, so I knew she had to be a cat. Initially she was just a basic black panther like a species I had before, but I decided I wanted more and so started putting other traits into her: tiger stripes, saber fangs, a floofly snow leopard tail, lynx-like ears, and some floof because I can.


----------

